# BDP-83 (Oppo) Owners: Did This Ever Happen to You?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to email their customer support peeps about this, but figured I would fire this off first to y'all...

More than once, I have experienced my BDP-83 actually restarting play of a disc when it's stopped and I press the EJECT button on the remote -- it's the weirdest thing, and it happened to me yet again last night. I press STOP on the remote, to cease play of a disc, and I wait a couple of seconds and then press EJECT (OPEN/CLOSE) on the remote as well, only for the player to ignore the eject command and begin playback of the disc again as if it was just loaded. Actually, what happens is, the screen will read "CLOSE" and then "LOAD" as if I just put a new disc into the tray and closed it -- but all I am doing is pressing EJECT...

:dontknow: :dontknow: :huh: :coocoo: :coocoo:

Anyone else exerience this?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

When was the last time you updated the firmware? I've never experienced anything like this with mine.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the tray open and close with ease or is it sticking? that could be a cause of this issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While my BDP-83 usage has gone off a cliff since getting the 93, in the time the BDP-83 was my primary disc spinner and the about once a month I use it I have never experienced anything like described above.
OPPO's CS is tops and I am quite confident they will be able to help on this one.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Wardsweb said:


> When was the last time you updated the firmware? I've never experienced anything like this with mine.


My firmware was the last available version they sent out -- I can't recall the number code now, but I don't believe they came out with another version since then...

Does anyone know the absolute latest version available for the '83?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Does the tray open and close with ease or is it sticking? that could be a cause of this issue.


I have had some issues with the drawer sticking a bit, yes.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't had that happen and I use ours about 4 to 5 times a month


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I've never had that problem.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> I have had some issues with the drawer sticking a bit, yes.


If the drawer sticks closed it will act like it opened and then closed again and will go through the process of loading the disc again. I would contact Oppo and ask then what they recommend to lubricate the track the tray slides on. I would guess a small amount of lithium type grease applied with a Q-Tip..


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've used my 83SE almost daily for almost 2 years now, and have never encountered the peoblem. Like others above, I have encountered the drawer sticking a couple of times. Other than that operation has been flawless.:huh:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

As I mentioned, this is very bizarre and I can't explain the behavior, save for what Tony suggests it may be coming from (the sticking drawer, which is occasional on my deck)...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

*UPDATE:*

I have just fired off an email to OPPO's tech support detailing the issues I have documented here with regard to my BDP-83; I will return and update you all once I get a response...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay. Received this message from OPPO with regard to questions I asked about the bitstreaming handshake loss and this very strange ejecting issue:

*The player can't force a Bit Stream signal. The player will rely on EDID information to determine of the downstream device can support a Bit Stream signal or not. If the downstream device handshakes the EIDD incorrectly, then the player will switch to a processing mode which is known to be safe for all devices, which is PCM.

These kind of issues can be caused by a bad cable, connection, or firmware being out of date. Try upgrading the firmware on your receiver and the player to ensure that this is not the cause of your errors.

As for your tray ejecting errors this is something that can easily be repaired. Please respond with your shipping and contact information so we may issue a return shipping authorization and instructions for the repair of your player.*

Alright -- let's break this down because I am uncertain as to where my problems lie at this point (I have since fired off another response to their reply which I have not heard back about as of yet):

Are they suggesting, first and foremost, that this loss of bitstream signal is more than likely coming from my Onkyo AVR? Further, they suggest that these issues can come from a bad cable, connection or out of date firmware -- I have not, in all the years I have these components connected, experienced an issue with the Monster High Speed HDMI connection being made between the BDP-83 and my AVR. Additionally, my firmware for the OPPO is not out of date; looking over their reply more closely, it seems as though they're also suggesting I look into upgrading the firmware on my RECEIVER, as well, but I don't think anything is really "out of date" with regard to my TX-SR605...

What gives? :huh:

Now, with regard to the ejecting issue -- they seem to suggest that they can take my player back from me for repair, considering this may be the "sticking drawer" problem...has anyone heard of this from OPPO, and how long do you think the player would be out of my hands for repair?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they are basically saying it's a handshake issue with the Onkyo which I don't think is very surprising, I have seen countless issues from Onkyo owners regarding similar issues and if that's the case it would be a hardware issue not firmware. I would try a different HDMI input on the Onkyo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Infrasonic said:


> I think they are basically saying it's a handshake issue with the Onkyo which I don't think is very surprising, I have seen countless issues from Onkyo owners regarding similar issues and if that's the case it would be a hardware issue not firmware. I would try a different HDMI input on the Onkyo.


Handshake issues are across the board not just Onkyo, I can find lots of Denon, Yamaha and Pioneer owners with the handshake issue just on this forum alone. I have a friend who has a Yamaha that refuses to talk to his Sanyo Projector (My old Z4) It worked fine with my Onkyo.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

True, handshake issues can be had with any brand but it seems to be a bit more prevalent with Onkyo. They make by far the best bang for the buck receivers but I think some corners have to be cut to get there.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

I appreciate the input...

Here's the latest reply from them:

_*Ensure that your receiver has the latest firmware release installed. All receivers can be firmware upgraded, some at your house while others need to be sent to the manufacturer. It is very possible that your handshaking errors are due to the receiver using an older firmware release.

Cables can go bad. The easiest way to test if the cable is the issue is to try an alternative cable between the player and the receiver; receiver and the display. You do not need expensive cables, as with HDMI the signal is either there or it is not.

Ensure that you are turning on your television, then the receiver, switching their inputs, then turning on the player to maximize your handshaking accuracies.

If you are accidentally issuing the EJECT command twice, or there is a collision of the command, this is possible. Try using the front EJECT button instead of the remote button (or the reverse if you are using the front panel button) and see if there is a difference.*_

Could it possibly be my HDMI cables are going bad?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Osage_Winter said:


> Could it possibly be my HDMI cables are going bad?


Unless you unplug them or move them around alot I highly doubt it.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Infrasonic said:


> I think they are basically saying it's a handshake issue with the Onkyo which I don't think is very surprising, I have seen countless issues from Onkyo owners regarding similar issues and if that's the case it would be a hardware issue not firmware. I would try a different HDMI input on the Onkyo.


Thanks Infra...

It's the strangest thing, this phenomenon, because it happens every so often, and not routinely -- plus, strangely enough, it has only happened on DVD playback, not Blu-ray...:huh:

Here's what happens, once again: The disc drawer shuts, the player, receiver and display begin doing the HDMI handshaking, and instead of the receiver "locking on" to a bitstreamed signal from the player (i.e. indicating a "Dolby Digital" stream), the receiver indicates it's getting a PCM already-decoded signal from the player -- very odd, because in the BDP-83, under Audio Setup, I have "HDMI Audio" set to BITSTREAM, so this should not happen EVER. 

This issue has only happened with two titles thus far, to be honest -- but they both happened to be, ironically enough, Warner Bros. DVD titles: the original _House of Wax_ (with Vincent Price) played back during this past Halloween season, and _Vegas Vacation_. With _House of Wax_, in particular, this disc carries a two-channel surround track, so when my gear is done with all the HDMI handshaking, the soundtrack upon playback is decoded by my Onkyo via its Pro Logic II Movie mode (for two-channel film soundtrack sources) -- normally, the small orange "Dolby Digital" indicator lights up in this mode, with the "PLII Movie" indicator showing the listening mode in larger font on the display...with the last problem I had regarding this title, the orange Dolby Digital indicator DID NOT come on, and the AVR was indicating the PLAYER was doing the decoding via a PCM stream...

VERY strange, as I said...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Unless you unplug them or move them around alot I highly doubt it.


I don't unplug them or move them around a lot -- HOWEVER, due to the constraints of the cabinet the AVR and BD player are in, the cable leads in back are a bit tight fitting and seem to be pulling on the HDMI ports, the last I checked...something MAY be loose back there, or the prongs of the ports may be breaking...what's weird is that this issue has only happened twice and it has been relegated to just DVD playback -- not Blu-ray. This is more than likely sheer coincidence, but I am just pointing it out...

OPPO is suggesting that cables can go bad -- but if they're not aggressively being manipulated, as you suggest Tony, they should just simply last and do their job nearly indefinitely, no?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to respond to OPPO's last reply to me, but when I do, I will report back with any further analysis they may have...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is OPPO's latest reply to me:

_*We have had to upgrade our Integra DTC-9.8 (same generation as your 605) several times to fix issues related to HDMI handshakes, so even if the issues did not exhibit themselves in the past, it is still possible that your issues are related to out of date firmware.

HDMI cables can just all of a sudden become incompatible with a device. In our own projector configuration we have replaced several long cable runs because the cable all of a sudden just no longer accepts high bandwidth signals such as 1080p. This is why the first diagnostic we recommend to customers is to replace the HDMI cable between the player and the receiver; receiver and the display. Most handshaking errors are due to bad cables rather than defective hardware.

We generally recommend making sure that the receiver and the display are fully on and operating on their proper inputs, then switching on the player. It should not be required, but the handshakes can be more accurate when turning on the player absolutely last. 

Pressing the button hard for an extended period of time can cause errors as there may be a loss of pressure, which will cause the player to think that a new command was issued. A strong, brief press should not produce these errors, however.*_

:huh:


----------



## bguzman (Jan 25, 2008)

I own an 83 and am aware of the documented drawer issues and lean towards that theory. However thanks to HDMI and all the stuff that goes on with it, you never know. Good luck sir.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I hate to resurrect an old thread from the dead but I was wondering if the OP ever sent his unit in for repair of the sticking drawer problem. I had a BDP-83 that I sold to a friend and he is now experiencing this problem. Was curious about what was done and the cost of the repairs.


----------

